
Ancient crocodiles walked on two legs like dinosaurs - linnaeus
https://stories.uq.edu.au/news/2020/ancient-crocodiles-walked-like-dinosaurs/index.html
======
RenRav
It's more interesting that they also walked on their heels like us which is
apparently different from dinosaurs.

